# Breaking in Boots



## stryk3z (Jan 22, 2015)

yea take the liner out and bake it for like 15 min, should be able to google some quick how to's. After u pull em out strap them on as tight as u can and put something under the toe so u pack it similar to how u would heel carve on the board. should be easy to find something around the house like stack some cardboard or wood/bricks etc. Personally I would recommend it if the liner is easy to pull out cus i had boots that hurt like mofo for 5 days or so before they 'break in' but then again depends on the boot i guess


----------



## Argo (Feb 25, 2010)

Go for a hike in them.


----------



## WasabiCanuck (Apr 29, 2015)

Get them heat molded at a local shop. Even if you bought them online you can probably get them to do it for a fee or you might have to buy something at the shop. Once they have been heat molded wear them around the house. I wore mine vacuuming, cooking, or doing dishes. Or take the dog for a walk with them on. Mine hurt like crazy when I first got them, felt like my toes were being crushed, but they broke-in quick and feel perfect now.


----------



## Wiredsport (Sep 16, 2009)

Hi Philly,

Here are my top suggestions on that: http://www.snowboardingforum.com/boots/225057-heat-fit-faq-love-your-feet.html


----------



## stryk3z (Jan 22, 2015)

Wiredsport said:


> Hi Philly,
> 
> Here are my top suggestions on that: http://www.snowboardingforum.com/boots/225057-heat-fit-faq-love-your-feet.html


Great post, good to know


----------



## Fielding (Feb 15, 2015)

You can heat mold them at home with rice. 

Rice Molding Instructions A La Intuition



WasabiCanuck said:


> Get them heat molded at a local shop. Even if you bought them online you can probably get them to do it for a fee or you might have to buy something at the shop. Once they have been heat molded wear them around the house. I wore mine vacuuming, cooking, or doing dishes. Or take the dog for a walk with them on. Mine hurt like crazy when I first got them, felt like my toes were being crushed, but they broke-in quick and feel perfect now.


----------



## snowman55 (Feb 17, 2012)

I've had it done at a store and also did it myself at home using the rice method. I really couldn't tell a difference between the two. Just be careful the rice isn't too hot. I think the max temperature should not go over 240F degrees. I used a cooking thermometer to check.


----------



## ekb18c (Mar 11, 2013)

Rice rice baby! It works very well..


----------



## Wiredsport (Sep 16, 2009)

There are two very common problems with the rice method. Undercook and you will get a partial depth result (or no change). Overcook and liners can easily be ruined (hardening, knots, contraction). A professional heat fit is typically very inexpensive and will save you guesswork and potential headaches.

STOKED!


----------



## timmytard (Mar 19, 2009)

Wiredsport said:


> There are two very common problems with the rice method. Undercook and you will get a partial depth result (or no change). Overcook and liners can easily be ruined (hardening, knots, contraction). A professional heat fit is typically very inexpensive and will save you guesswork and potential headaches.
> 
> STOKED!


You forgot one wired, come on don't tell me you didn't know this one?

The proper seasoning, and a little soy sauce.:wink:
Mmm, proper fitting boots.


TT


----------



## Fielding (Feb 15, 2015)

For a super aggressive small fit I suggest getting custom footbeds. If they're made right then they'll allow you to sit your heel deeper in the heel pocket. And by having the firm bed conform completely to your arch you will be anchored in the heel pocket. It'll actually make the boot fit and feel better. Get your heat fit with the custom beds in place. This time of the year you can get customs cheap. Custom footbeds are money well spent. In addition to the beds you basically get a pro boot fitting to go with them for the price. Maybve not the same as a full fit-up. But pretty close.


phillyphan said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> When I started snowboarding a couple years ago I was size 13. After reading the boot-sizing thread, I'm trying to get down to a size 11. I started the year w/ a size 12 and they packed out and are a little big. I got a steal on a pair of Salomon Malamutes size 11. Brand new from Backcountry on GearTrade since they were returns. Toes are a little tight up against the end. Once it packs out, they will be perfect it seems. Is there a way I can pack them out at my house before my last trip of the season? Should I get them thermo-fitted on my next trip before I head up the mountain? I know some people are against thremo-fitting. Thanks in advance.


----------



## mojo maestro (Jan 6, 2009)

Call me old fashioned................I just wear mine whilst soaking in da hot tub.....................


----------



## Bataleon85 (Apr 29, 2017)

If you're going to heat mold them at home, get a proper toe cap kit. 32 makes one and so do a few other manufacturers. Google it. Please don't use bunched up socks or whatever people use. I used to be a boot fitter at a shop and soooo many people would come in with uneven toe boxes and discomfort areas and home molding was almost always the culprit. When you self mold a boot you need to do it with either just your socked foot, as you would ride, or with an even shaped toe cap designed for this specific use. Bunched up socks or other objects like that mold the heated liner into whatever shape they happen to be in and then you end up with sloppy fucked up boots. So yeah do your homework before home molding. 

Sent from my SM-G935T using Tapatalk


----------



## phillyphan (Sep 22, 2016)

Bataleon85 said:


> If you're going to heat mold them at home, get a proper toe cap kit. 32 makes one and so do a few other manufacturers. Google it. Please don't use bunched up socks or whatever people use. I used to be a boot fitter at a shop and soooo many people would come in with uneven toe boxes and discomfort areas and home molding was almost always the culprit. When you self mold a boot you need to do it with either just your socked foot, as you would ride, or with an even shaped toe cap designed for this specific use. Bunched up socks or other objects like that mold the heated liner into whatever shape they happen to be in and then you end up with sloppy fucked up boots. So yeah do your homework before home molding.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935T using Tapatalk


I ended up just wearing them and breaking them in over a few days. I was leary about how tight they were, but they broke in quick and weren't bad when riding. HUGE props to @Wiredsport and the boot sizing thread. Down to size 11 from size 13 when I began riding.


----------



## Bataleon85 (Apr 29, 2017)

Whirred. I rarely heat mold unless something is really ungodly tight. Usually just riding is adequate providing it's the right size. 

Sent from my SM-G935T using Tapatalk


----------

